# All these are hens, but what breed are they?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Barbeque


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

All these pics are of the same hen, her name is barbeque,


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

This is hawkie, a silkie, i don't know if it's a hen or a rooster, no crowing and no eggs, it's 8 mths old, it's sister started laying about 3 wks ago,









I love my silkies!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

This is caesar, he's my frizzle rooster









He loves his ladies, lol


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

This is ruby, not sure what breed she is???









She's in the middle


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

This is nugget, not sure what breed she is either??









She's very curious


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

This is Fred, and yes Fred's a hen, my son named her, I don't know what her breed is??









The black one


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

This is carrot









She's not camera shy


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Easter egger, she's shy









Can't wait for the blue eggs


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Barred rock first one is honey the second 2 pics is Bee


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Cuko maren
Her name is spot


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

amandahalterman said:


> Easter egger, she's shy
> 
> Can't wait for the blue eggs


Her name is Blue


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I think she's a black austro lope?? Her name is Bro


----------



## Darkling (Jul 25, 2012)

Carrot & Barbeque are Production Reds
Ruby - and easter egger or mutt
Nugget - leghorn mix
Bro - Aussie (australorp)


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Darkling said:


> Carrot & Barbeque are Production Reds
> Ruby - and easter egger or mutt
> Nugget - leghorn mix
> Bro - Aussie (australorp)


Ruby isn't a Easter egger, she lays small white eggs, what's a mutt? Just a mixed bird?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Australorp it's an Austrailian Orpington.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

How many eggs are you gettin a day and from who?

Healthy birds, nice.... I like that blue bird


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

cogburn said:


> How many eggs are you gettin a day and from who?
> 
> Healthy birds, nice.... I like that blue bird


I get a large tanish egg from BBQ everyday, carrot lays medium dark brown egg every day, ruby lays medium cream eggs, Fred lays medium cream eggs, nugget gives medium white eggs, no eggs from blue yet, or Bee, or Hawkie, spot lays brown speckled eggs, bro lays tanish medium eggs, honey lays brown speckled eggs, and my poor little is a white silkie she tarted laying 3 wks ago and has a prolapsed vent, so she is at my friends house getting better, but she lays small tanish white eggs

BBQ
Fred
Ruby
Ceaser-rooster
Nugget
Carrot
Hawkie
Little
bro
Spot 
Honey
Blue


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My best guess on Ruby is she is a cross breed. She has a Rock shape to her, but sort of makes you think of a Brown Leghorn if you take away the comb and neck feathers. The white egg narrows it down, but I think she is crossed.


----------

